# Melde mich zurück

## Beforegod

Nach fast 2 Jahren Abstinenz packte mich mal wieder das Gentoo Fieber..

zwar nun unter einem Mac aber seht selbst  :Smile: 

Gerade am Installieren *freu*

Hoffe ich kann in Zukunft wieder etwas beitragen hier..

http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/3512/bild1jf6.png

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Welcome back !   :Laughing: 

Na dann freue ich mich schon auf unzählige Beiträge von dir  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Beforegod

Danke..

werde mein bestes Versuchen  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Seitdem ich dich hier wieder sehe, frage ich mich, warum du einen "besonderen" User Titel hast...

Was hat es damit auf sich?

Tobi

----------

## amne

Jö, der Beforegod ist da!  :Very Happy: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> So. Seitdem ich dich hier wieder sehe, frage ich mich, warum du einen "besonderen" User Titel hast...
> 
> Was hat es damit auf sich?

 

Wenn man als Moderator in Pension kriegt bekommt man diesen hübschen Titel und wird angeblich erleuchtet.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Gut, nun hab ich den Sinn verstanden, das Wort ist mir allerdings noch total fremd...

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Gut, nun hab ich den Sinn verstanden, das Wort ist mir allerdings noch total fremd...

 

Was mag das wohl heißen...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Na dann bedanke ich mich recht herzlich und verneige mein Haupt vor solch einer illustren Gesellschaft  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Na dann bedanke ich mich recht herzlich und verneige mein Haupt vor solch einer illustren Gesellschaft 

 

Na, da kann ich nur noch eins hinzu fügen:

Ich wohne zusammen mit einer Reinkarnation eines hohen indischen Geistlichen, Swami Tiger, der unaufhörlich mit seinem Gehilfen für den Weltfrieden meditiert.

Dieses harmonische Duo ist eine weitaus illustrere Gesellschaft  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Beforegod

 *amne wrote:*   

> Jö, der Beforegod ist da! 
> 
> 

 

Jaha.. und weiter gehts mit Terror  :Smile:  und weiterer Erleuchtung

----------

## dertobi123

*augenreib*

Er isses wirklich! Willkommen zurück  :Smile: 

----------

## Beforegod

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> *augenreib*
> 
> Er isses wirklich! Willkommen zurück 

 

Danke  :Smile: 

Kennen mich ja noch einige hier  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

Iih, der Saufranke is wieder da... naja, kann man halt nix machen.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Beforegod

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Iih, der Saufranke is wieder da... naja, kann man halt nix machen.  

 

Man muss Gott / den Göttern alles Danken, auch für einen Unterfranken...

moommeeennnttt...

Sauhund  :Smile:  oder besser

Saupreisn *G*  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

"Welcome (back) home!", sag ich da mal.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Iih, der Saufranke is wieder da... naja, kann man halt nix machen.  

 

Ehy nix gegen (Unter/Mittel/Ober)franken   :Twisted Evil: 

@Beforegod: welcome 'to the jungle'/back

----------

## moe

Hatte bis vor kurzem selbst ungefähr ein Jahr Forums-Abstinenz (allerdings nur Forum, von Gentoo konnt ich mich nicht trennen  :Smile:  ), und freue mich jedes Mal wenn ich einen Nick entdecke, der mir "von früher" noch geläufig ist.

Also, welcome back..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## mrsteven

Ist das jetzt anmaßend, wenn ich jemanden willkommen heiße, der eigentlich schon länger dabei ist als ich?  :Confused: 

----------

## ian!

Der Beforegod.. da werden doch Erinnerungen wach..  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Da hatte man mal ein halbes Jahr keinen regelmäßigen Zugang zum WWW und dann geht sowas an einem vorüber.  :Wink: 

Grüß Dich, Mr.-"Cannibal Corpse Signatur"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Beforegod

ian!:

Ja allerdings.. und momentan habe ich wieder einiges an Zeit  :Smile: 

inte:

Oh weh  :Smile:  Genau der, aber CC regelt  :Smile: *G*  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Nix gegen Franken++

Höchstens gegen Mittel- und Unterfranken *ggg*

----------

## Beforegod

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Nix gegen Franken++
> 
> Höchstens gegen Mittel- und Unterfranken *ggg*

 

So mein Freund, du stehst auf meiner persönlichen Hassliste   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Nix gegen Franken++
> 
> Höchstens gegen Mittel- und Unterfranken *ggg* So mein Freund, du stehst auf meiner persönlichen Hassliste  
> 
> 

 Ich schließe mich an   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Beforegod wrote:*    *Libby wrote:*   Nix gegen Franken++
> 
> Höchstens gegen Mittel- und Unterfranken *ggg* So mein Freund, du stehst auf meiner persönlichen Hassliste  
> 
>  Ich schließe mich an  

 

Gehören die Franken nicht irgendwie zu den sche... Bayern   :Twisted Evil: 

MfG Stefan *scnr*

----------

## think4urs11

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Gehören die Franken nicht irgendwie zu den sche... Bayern  
> 
> MfG Stefan *scnr*

 

Indirekt, wir leisten dem Bergvolk Entwicklungshilfe (elektrisches Licht, aufrechter Gang, usw.) - einer muß es ja tun und wir sind sehr geduldig und philanthrop/altruistisch veranlagt; ansonsten gilt Franken > Bayern > Rest

außerdem überlege ich gerade meine obige Liste zu erweitern ...   :Cool: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...außerdem überlege ich gerade meine obige Liste zu erweitern ...  

 

Ich kann es kaum erwarten diese Liste live zu sehen   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## l3u

Immer auf die kleinen dicken :'-(

Franken > Bayern > Rest++

Da kann man sogar mal die Franken-internen Ranglisten vergessen ;-)

----------

## Beforegod

Mal abgesehen das der Berliner Spassvogel und der doofe Mittelfranke  :Smile:  hier ganz schön terz machen:

Nach Weltmächten geordnet:

Unterfranken -> China -> USA

So, da habt ihrs!

(bitte als Spass verstehen!!  :Smile: )

Was das komische halb-österreiche Volk angeht - kein kommentar!

----------

## amne

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Was das komische halb-österreiche Volk angeht - kein kommentar!

 

Stimmt, die besten sind noch immer die richtigen Österreicher.

Und jetzt sollt ich den Thread besser schnell zumachen bevor noch eine blöde Antwort kommt.  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

Ach ist das lustig. Wie gut, das jedes (Bundes)Land seine eigene Vorstellung der "Welt" hat   :Twisted Evil: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Beforegod

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ach ist das lustig. Wie gut, das jedes (Bundes)Land seine eigene Vorstellung der "Welt" hat  
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Danke Stefan  :Smile: 

Du hast mir den Abend versüßt  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Kann denn nicht jemand einem (Quasi)Neuling wie mich über die Historie dieses Gott nahestehenden Wiederkehrers aufklären? Oder vielleicht er selbst? Habe Ihr ihn schon zu "bitte-löschen" eingeladen?

 :Shocked: 

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn ihr mich gleich mit aufklären könntet, das wäre sehr gelgen. *imvorrausbedank*

----------

## think4urs11

wenns weiter nichts ist - BeforeGod ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als der Mitschöpfer der deutschen Foren, siehe auch hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-112114.html

----------

## xraver

>> euer Moderatorenteam alias 'wind of change' <<

Hört sich an als wenn die Tunten von Traumschiff Suprise gleich einfliegen   :Twisted Evil: .

Was habt ihr damals geraucht?

----------

## Max Steel

oki,

----------

